# Lecture Incomplète Des Morceaux (Ipod Classic)



## raekwon (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Voilà j'ai un problème : mon Ipod Classic (80Go) lit incomplètement certains morceaux notamment ceux extrait d'un cd audio. 

Je convertit les pistes d'un cd audio en mp3 par l'intermédiare de real player.

Lorsque mon ipod lit ces morceaux il les lit quelques instants pour ensuite passer à une autre chanson.

Si quelqu'un à réponse à mon problème...

Merci


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas les convertires directement avec iTunes*?


----------



## MNRV (25 Mars 2008)

j'ai le même ipod et le même problème; itunes lit bien les morceaux mais pas l'ipod synchronisé


----------

